# Magia General > Entrevistas >  Entrevista a Miguel AJO.

## Mistico

Hola a tod@s:

Hace tiempo le propuse  a Miguel AJO hacerle unas preguntas, a modo de entrevista, para, más adelante, compartir sus respuestas con todos vosotros. Y él, con la amabilidad que le caracteriza, decidió colaborar.

Desde aquí, le agradezco el tiempo que ha dedicado a responder estas cuestiones, así como el contenido de las respuestas.

Gracias Miguel AJO.


1.- ¿Cuál es tu nombre completo?

Miguel Ángel Bejar Herrero, aunque en el mundo de la magia todo la gente me conoce por Miguel AJO.
El nombre artístico es curioso. Desde pequeño, en mi familia todo el mundo me llamaba “AJO” (problemas dialécticos de mi hermano mayor...je, je, je). 
En la primera actuación seria que tuve (una gala benéfica por el huracán Mitch) estaban configurando el cartel. El que lo hacía ya había escrito el “Miguel” y me preguntó: “¿cómo te llamamos?”.
Le dije que pusiera AJO y una semana después me encontré con el “Miguel AJO”. 
Aunque comenzó como un error ahora le tengo mucho cariño al nombre.

2.- ¿De dónde eres?

De Móstoles

3.- ¿A qué edad y cómo te iniciaste en el mundo de la magia?

Pues, empecé en el año 91 o 92 con los fascículos que Tamariz lanzó en los quioscos. Muchos de los magos de nuestra generación empezaron gracias a aquellos fascículos.
En uno de ellos venía la dirección de su tienda y yo iba de vez en cuando a comprarme libros. No conocía a ningún mago más y mi única fuente de conocimiento eran los libros y los videos que salían por la tele (por aquella época el CHAN TA TA CHAN)

4.- ¿Alguna vez pensaste en dejar de lado esta afición?

Creo que no. La magia es mi última gran afición. Cuando eres un chaval te da por muchas cosas (pintar, tocar el órgano, el monopatín, la bicicleta) que con el tiempo vas dejando tiradas para dedicarte a la última. La magia fue lo último por lo que me dio.
He crecido con la magia formando parte de mi vida. Soy como soy por muchos factores (novia, padres, profesores, amigos...), pero uno de ellos es la magia. Mi manera de ser, de pensar, de comunicarme…todo está influenciado.
Hay épocas en las que por falta de tiempo se queda un poco a un lado. Me pasó cuando terminé la carrera, pero siempre tenía la baraja en las manos, con lo cual no sé hasta qué punto se puede llamar abandonar.

5.- ¿Quienes han sido tus maestros?

Pues maestros directos como tal, nunca tuve, ya que como he dicho mis primeros 7 años de magia sólo fueron con libros.
Pero si que he tenido referentes de los que aprender y que me han hecho pensar mucho.
Arturo de Ascanio. La luz en el camino. El que me enseñó que la magia no son unos simples trucos. Que es mucho más profunda y rica de lo que algunos puedan llegar a imaginar.
Miguel Gómez. Maestro y amigo. Me da ocasión de ver cómo piensan y trabajan los grandes. Referente en muchos aspectos.
Gabi. Un genio de nuestro siglo. Me muestra un nuevo camino a la hora de hacer  y abordar la magia.
Aunque luego también con los que más aprendo son con los que comparto el día a día.
Manolo Talman. Mi hermano mayor. (Esas relaciones familiares que tanto le gustaban a Arturo) Me ha enseñado mucho de lo que sé. Ha perdido muchas horas conmigo.
Jose Que_soy_yo. Hermano gemelo. A su lado aprendo y crezco. Mago muy completo.

6.- ¿Crees que nos encontramos en una nueva etapa de la historia de la magia marcada por un exceso de información y una mayor facilidad para acceder a ella? ¿Cómo crees que serán los magos de esta nueva generación?

Lo queramos o no, es una nueva época de la información y a la magia le iba a afectar. El exceso de información en la magia es muy malo  ya que de por sí nos diversificamos mucho. Nos ponemos a estudiar algo y lo dejamos a medias para irnos a otra cosa. 
Para comprarme un libro, yo tenía que estar ahorrando casi 6 meses, por lo que no me podía permitir el lujo de pensar “eso no me gusta...voy a por otra cosa”. Eso te obligaba a estudiar los libros. A reposarlos con tiempo. A asimilarlos.
Por supuesto que saldrán nuevos magos (hablo de los buenos) de esta generación, pero seguro que terminan recurriendo al aprendizaje clásico, es decir, libros, maestros directos y actuaciones de otros magos.

7.- ¿Es Miguel Ajo el mismo cuando actúa que cuando no lo hace?

Pues si, y no. No soy de los que tiene un personaje mientras actúa, pero si es verdad que es un poco más teatralizado que el Miguel Ajo persona.
También es cierto que soy más "Yo" cuando actúo de salón que cuando lo hago de cerca. El “Miguel AJO” de cerca a veces es un pelín más serio.

8.- ¿Qué consejo le darías a los que quieren llegar a ser Magos? ¿Cómo les dirías que deben estudiar Magia?

Lo primero que les diría es PACIENCIA. Uno no se hace mago en un mes, ni siquiera en un año. No hay que tener prisa, la magia empieza como un hobbie y como tal hay que disfrutarlo.
Cuando te gusta hacer puzzles, disfrutas mientras lo haces. Pues la magia es igual, tienes que disfrutar mientras la estudias, mientras la ensayas. 
El hacerle los juegos a la gente viene luego, después del trabajo y el estudio.
Leer mucho, pero mucho, mucho, ensayar mucho más de lo que se ha leído. Relacionarse con otros magos.
Cuando uno estudia una carrera no pretende saberlo todo el primer día que entra en el colegio…hay que ir poquito a poquito.

9.- ¿Alguna vez te han pillado un juego y te han tratado de fastidiar el espectáculo? Si es que sí, ¿cómo solventaste la situación?

¿Pillado un juego? Claro, ¿a quién no? Pero casi siempre por culpa mía, falta de ensayo, precipitación a la hora de presentar las cosas.
Lo de fastidiar es también cosa del mago. Siempre hay gente que quiere reventarte el show pero también depende mucho de la imagen que des y del respeto que impongas.

----------


## Mistico

10.-Si no hubieras sido mago, ¿A qué te hubieras dedicado?

	Bueno, no soy mago. No me dedico a esto. Soy ingeniero de telecomunicaciones. Pero nunca me verás con nada de electrónica en mis manos, no me fío...je, je, je

11.- ¿Qué opinas del nivel actual de la cartomagia en España? ¿Y de la Magia en general?

 	La Cartomagia en España sigue estando en cotas altísimas. Creo que el nivel medio sigue siendo de los más altos del mundo. En todos los países hay magos que despuntan, pero aquí, a parte de tener esos magos punteros, el nivel medio es bastante alto y eso es fruto de las generaciones pasadas que nos dejaron la semilla. Ahora es nuestra responsabilidad el que eso no se pierda y no tirar por tierra toda la fama que ha tenido la Cartomagia Española. Tenemos una deuda con los maestros.
12.- ¿Por qué haces magia?

Creo que después de tantos años ya no puedo hacerme esa pregunta a mi mismo. ¿Por qué dejaría de hacerla? ¿Por qué respiro? ¿Por qué como?
Forma parte de mi vida. Por un lado el estudio y el ensayo. Siempre me gustaron las actividades manuales. También los pasatiempos que tenían que ver con los retos a la inteligencia, puzzles, cubo de rubick etc. En la magia encontré todo esto.
Por otro lado el tema de actuar. En persona soy tímido (cada vez menos pero siempre me costó) pero cuando cojo una baraja en la mano entonces me transformo un poco. Hace poco me comentó un amigo, compañero del trabajo, que cuando me veía actuar (en plan profesional) era como Goku cuando se le ponen los pelos para arriba...je, je, je me hizo mucha gracia.

13.- ¿Cuál es el juego favorito de tu repertorio?

 	Pues, hay un artículo muy interesante de Miguel Gómez sobre " por qué hacemos los juegos que hacemos". Creo que al final existe una relación entre el mago y los juegos que hace.
	Supongo que el "Noelia" me acompañará toda la vida. Últimamente estoy muy contento con mi versión del Suit, la reunión de Ases padre e hijo, del agua, aceite y damas.
Me gustan mucho porque son juegos que he tardado años, algunos casi 10 en tenerlos, y ahora cuando por fin soy capaz de llevarlos a público pues es una satisfacción muy grande.

14.- ¿Qué opinas de esa frase que dice "No hay juego malo sino mal presentado"?

Creo que es errónea. Hay juegos muy malos. Y si los cambias mucho para que sean buenos…entonces ya es otro juego.

15.- ¿Cuál es el libro que más te ha aportado? ¿Con cuál has disfrutado más leyéndolo?

Pues yo me quedaría con los canutillos de Ascanio. Me los leí todos en la RENFE, una y otra vez, una y otra vez durante dos años y medio.
Últimamente he disfrutado mucho con los libros de dos amigos.
El de Helder, que me parece un libro absolutamente brutal. Con un equilibrio entre los juegos fantásticos, los artículos teóricos y las ejecuciones inteligentes.
Y por supuesto el del Maestro, Miguel Gómez. Un libro para leerlo y disfrutarlo durante años y años y años. Un regalo que nos hace a la comunidad mágica después de tantos y tantos años.

16.- ¿Se puede llegar a ser un buen mago sin estar en una Sociedad Mágica?

 	Si, pero es mucho más difícil. Creo que el relacionarse con otros magos es muy positivo. Llámalo sociedad o llámalo como quieras.
El tema es que en las sociedades tienes acceso a magos que por edad y demás quizá no pudieras conocer.
Yo desde que estoy en la SEI de Madrid (hace ya 10 años) no he aprendido muchos juegos que me hayan explicado allí (quizá 4 o 5) pero sin embargo, he aprendido mucha mucha magia.
Estando en una sociedad tienes acceso a conferencias, a talleres en definitiva a un montón de actividades que por tu cuenta sería muy complicado.

17.- ¿Qué tal te resultó la experiencia en Nada X Aquí?

 Bueno, pues fue una experiencia increíble. Muy positiva. Lo primero que ni Jose ni yo habíamos hecho tele nunca. Es otro mundo, otro lenguaje, se rige por otras cotas diferentes al público.
Tuvimos que adaptar la rutina. Primero en tiempo, la original (de los piscineros) duraba ocho minutos y medio y al hablar con Jorge nos dijo que tendríamos que dejarla en 5 porque los bloques del programa eran de ese minutaje.
Eso nos costó mucho porque era un juego que teníamos muy rodado y "meterle el bisturí" era complicado.
Luego tuvimos que cambiar algunas apariciones para que fueran más visuales. Como he dicho antes, el lenguaje televisivo es distinto.
Llegamos allí, y lo hicimos en una sólo toma. Nuestra falta de experiencia televisiva nos hizo plantearlo como una actuación y ahí no hay segundas tomas.
A parte que el salir en el "programa de magia de la tele" era especial para nosotros. Tanto Jose como yo nos habíamos criado viendo los programas del CHAN TA TACHAN y los magos que allí aparecían eran los referentes. 

18.-Para finalizar, algo que quieras añadir.

Simplemente animaría a la gente a que tratase a la magia con respeto. Que no lo vea como un medio para ser el centro de atención con sus colegas. Algo para ligar, para llamar la atención, para "molar".
Te reportará muchas más satisfacciones si la tienes como un hobbie. El que se aburra ensayando que se dedique a otra cosa.
También le diría a la gente que no tenga prisa, que eso no es una carrera de a ver quién sabe más juegos ni más técnicas en menos tiempo.
Yo he tardado años en "dominar" una técnica, pero como no tenía prisa pues no me agobiaba. Al cabo del tiempo ya la puedo hacer pero en esos años me ha dado tiempo a interiorizarla y hacerla más mía.
PACIENCIA; ENSAYO, LECTURA Y MÁS ENSAYO.

----------


## oskiper

Qué buen aporte Místico!!!

Puedo publicarlo en el blog?

----------


## YaGo

Cuánta razón tienes en todo amigo.

Palabras sabias por donde las cojas.

Muchas gracias Miguel AJO.

----------


## Coloclom

Gracias a los 2 chicos! La pena es que la entrevista se terminara tan pronto, estaba entretenido leyendola y no quería acabar.

Saludos

----------


## Ravenous

¡BRAVO!

¡QUEREMOS MÁS!
 :Yipi:  :Yipi:  :Yipi:  :Yipi:  :Yipi:  :Yipi:  :Yipi:  :Yipi: 
 :Yipi:  :Yipi:  :Yipi:  :Yipi:  :Yipi:  :Yipi:  :Yipi:  :Yipi:

----------


## miguelajo

Bueno, como le dije a Manuel no creo que sea nadie como para que me hagan una entrevista, hay cientos de magos con cosas más interesantes que contar. Pero tampoco quería parecer "gilipo.." y decir "no concedo entrevistas...je,je,je.
Para cualquier cosita...por aquí andamos.
Salu2
Miguel AJO

----------


## Voidmain

Eres más que la gran mayoría, así que la entrevista está justificada  :Wink1: 

Esperemos que sea inspiradora para los más nuevos. Dices unas cuantas verdades como puños.

----------


## Inherent

¡¡ El punto 14 no debería dejar indiferente a nadie !! Para bien, me refiero. es un punto de vista muy bueno.

----------


## miguelajo

Bueno claro pero hay que matizarlo y saber cuando un juego es bueno y cuando es malo ( y para eso hay que tener mucho criterio mágico).
Muchas veces, sobre todo al principio nos damos unas alegrías tremendas a nosotros mismos "mejorando" juegos de Vernon, de Ascanio, de Tamariz...y para eso hay que comer muchos colacaos.
Un juego no es mejor porque hayas suprimido un empalme que no te sale, porque hagas un doble corte en vez de un salto. Hay que ver los conceptos de construcción y entonces evaluar en su justa medida si de verdad es mejor, o simplemente es más facil para ti.
Pero si que hay juegos malos, de hecho yo he participado en un concurso de el peor juego...No os diré con qué juego concursé pero estaba avalado por la crítica...siempre que lo hacía me decían..." tio, eso es una mierda" je,je,je
NOTA: no gané..

----------


## anacrin

A titulo personal, me quedo con la grandeza de la persona humilde y cercana, y que se le añade ser un grandisimo mago.

Siempre pense, que teniendo un hilo de entrevistas, nadie tuviera la gran idea de entrevistar, tanto a MiguelAjo, Talman, o Ivan Manso, por ejemplo.

Tambien he de agradecer, al margen de la genial entrevista, la cual leyendola entre lineas, da grandiosos consejos. Al entrevistador, gracias Mistico, le has arrancado algo mas de cercania, que ya poseiamos los foreros, con esta entrevista.

Como opinion personal, pues ya esta todo dicho, MiguelAjo eres un grande tanto magica, como personalmente. (metaforicamente en tus posteos).

Un abrazo.

----------


## miguelajo

joe..esto me sabe fatal decirlo pero si a alguien le apetece o se le ocurre alguna pregunta o cosa que le interese...
Mae mia es que me está dando vergüenza escribir esto..

----------


## rafa cama

¿Cömo definirías tu estilo? ¿Qué tratas de expresar cuando actúas? ¿Cómo ves la magia (y lo más importante, tu magia) dentro de diez años?

----------


## rafa cama

Ah, y me está encantando esta oportunidad de conocerte mejor.

----------


## eidanyoson

Y a mi. Pero yo no pregunto, porque la vergüenza es mía  :Cool1:

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

También quiero descatacar como bien dice Anacrin su naturalidad y su humildad tan sincera y que tan infrecuante es encontrar, y que todavia es mas dificil de encontrar en personas tan tremendo nivel. Vamos desprendes un buen rollito que pa que !

Yo tengo una pregunta mas mundana, a medio camino entre la curiosidad y la práctica. En los momentos previos a una actuación, ¿tienes algún ejercicio/ ritual/mania para relajar la tension y mantener la concentración? 

Un saludo

----------


## miguelajo

¿Cömo definirías tu estilo?
Pues es demasiado pronto para mí como para tener un estilo. Poquito a poquito me voy encontrando como mago, mi personalidad, mi "yo mago". Con el paso del tiempo lo voy perfilando. A veces serio, a veces trascendental, con puñaladas de humor certeras ( como definió Pinky en su momento). Casi siempre contando cosas vividas, ciertas, no historias inventadas. Disfrutando del hecho de hacer magia, gozando y sintiendome privilegiado de poder hacer magia y tener delante un público.
A nivel interno creo que el enorme respeto que tengo y que me han inculcado con la magia acaba asomando. Trato todos los juegos con mucho cariño. Me gustan los métodos ingeniosos, la técnica fina, las construcciones perfectas, las sutilezas psicológicas.


¿Qué tratas de expresar cuando actúas?
Pues como he dicho antes. Respeto por lo que hago y muchas veces hacer partícipes a los espectadores de mi mundo interior. De contar cosas a través del lenguaje de la magia, como lo hacen los músicos a través de las notas. La magia nos tiene que servir para poder expresarnos al igual que lo hacemos con la palabra o lo hace un pintor con sus piceles.
Tenemos que ser capaces de despertar emociones en los que nos vén. Huir de la magia del "yo hago y tu miras".

¿Cómo ves la magia (y lo más importante, tu magia) dentro de diez años?
Bueno en cuanto a la magia no sé por dónde puede evolucionar. Ójala demos por fin el gran salto que nos falta y se empiecen a ver cosas diferentes, propuestas distintas. Que vivamos la revolución que vivió el circo, el teatro, la música. Que recordemos como del pasado las sesiones de magia del mago haciendo un juego detrás de otro mientras el público le aplaude y le admira.
Y mi magia?..Pues seguro que complicandome la vida técnicamente, contando más cosas que me pasan, y siempre cambiando detallitos del último juego. Y quizá dentro de 10 años haya resuelto el problema mágico que me estoy planteando en esta última semana. 

En los momentos previos a una actuación, ¿tienes algún ejercicio/ ritual/mania para relajar la tension y mantener la concentración? 

Bueno, para eso soy un poco maniático. Siempre llevo listas y tablas con todos los juegos que voy a hacer, el material que necesito para cada uno y la ubicación exacta ( bolsillo ext derecho, maletín, bolsillo interior..etc)
Antes de una actuación soy un rabo de lagartija, no estoy tranquilo en ningún sitio. Soy capaz de cruzarme con mi hermano y no saludarle ( me ha pasado). Por eso a veces antes de una actuación puedo parecer que paso de la gente y no es así.
Repaso y digo en voz alta la primera frase. Canto por Antonio Molina y alguna coplilla subida de tono que me hacen reir...je,je Vamos que soy un show.

----------


## Mistico

Miguel Ajo ¿ves cómo sí que había interés en conocerte? Aishh...Eres tan grande como modesto. Aprovechad el tirón, que yo no quise escribirle más preguntas (tenía muchas más) porque me parecía que le iba a robar demasiado tiempo. 

De nuevo, Gracias por tu colaboración Miguel y por el trato agradable y cortés.

Un abrazo.

----------


## anacrin

Buf!! Querido amigo MiguelAjo, podria "acrivillarte" a preguntas, pero siendo coherente, de momento, algunas.

Aprovecho, siendo esto un foro abierto, con un altisimo porcentaje de noveles (entre los que me incluyo), y para conocer, como realmente se prepara y personaliza un juego. Ahi va.

He leido, que comienzas a estar contento, con tu version del Suitt Aparittion, dinos cuanto tiempo has empleado, en su entendimiento, analisis, practica, personalizacion,etc?

Y la segunda, esta es a titulo personal, me gustaria conocer tu opinion, sobre hacia donde se dirigen las sociedades magicas, con este exceso de informacion?

Muchisimas gracias.

----------


## miguelajo

He leido, que comienzas a estar contento, con tu version del Suitt Aparittion, dinos cuanto tiempo has empleado, en su entendimiento, analisis, practica, personalizacion,etc?

Puesss comenzó hace mucho, bueno no tanto, hace dos o tres años:
http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthre...suit+aparition

Conocía el juego desde hacía mucho mucho ( más de 10 o 12 años) pero siempre se me habían atragantado algunas apariciones y técnicas. Cuando retomé la idea del juego empecé a ensayarlo y a estudiar tmb las versiones que se hacían y/o conocía ( Joaquín Matas, Kiko Pastur, Alberto Figueiredo, Greg Wilson, Lennart Green).
Estuve entresacando características de cada una, viendo ideas, buscando técnicas y haciendo un ejercicio constructivo.
Me puse unas premisas ( algunas muy absurdas como no utilizar ninguna de las apariciones de Pepe, o no hacer apariciones desde la parte superior de la baraja) y poquito a poquito fuí cambiando una y otra vez, una y otra vez.
Todo el estudio del Juego lo expuse en la Barranca y el artículo saldrá publicado proximamente en el Manuscrito de Dany.
Todavía continuo con modificaciones...

----------


## Fran Gomez

Buenas Miguel AJO, muchas gracias por ofrecerte a responder nuestras preguntas, es un placer leer las respuestas.

Aqui van un par cuestiones:

He visto la rutina de Los magos piscineros y me ha parecido genial.. ¿Os habeis inspirado en alguien para desarrollarla? ¿Crees que hay un mundo por explorar en la magia de cerca a cuatro manos?

¿Cual dirías que es el camino que hay que seguir para hacer magia de calidad?

Gracias  :Smile1:

----------


## miguelajo

Piscineros? Inspiración?...Si claro, yo mismo. Mi novia/ mujer me conoció haciendo magia en una piscina.
No en serio, es una actitud que he visto en muchos magos y que detesto. La de vacilar, la de las florituras, la de salir del paso de cualquier manera.
Era un juego que ya hacía yo sólo. Y al ponerlo en contacto con Jose, mejoró bastante.
Creo que hay un mondo por explorar en general en todo, pero la interactuación entre magos está muy verde aún.
A 4 manos estamos preparando algunas cosas...lo hacemos como por jugar..Si todo sale bien, en el memorial haremos lo que para mi gusto es una burrada. Quisimos ver donde está el límite de esto...Sólo de pensarlo me entra la risa.
Camino? Ya lo he dicho antes, leer, estudiar, respetar, ensayar, admirar a los grandes magos.
Decía Arturoo que uno se hace mejor mago cuando es capaz de admirar a otro mago. Esto lo he comprobado por mi mismo.

----------


## Coloclom

Podría hacerte un millón de preguntas, pero por algún raro motivo, la que más me ronda la cabeza es esta:

Qué busca o encuentra un mago de tu nivel en un foro como este?

No quiero decir que aquí no pueda haber nada de tu interés o que este foro sea malo, pienso todo lo contrario, pero no es un foro elitista ni que cumpla los requisitos que otros reclaman...
Sin embargo tú sigues aquí echando un cable.

No sé, espero que a nadie le parezca mal mi pregunta, que yo amo este foro!

----------


## goncho19

Hola miguel ajo lo primero agradecerte tu entrega a la entrevista y a las preguntas de los foreros

Tu mismo has dicho que detestas la actitud de muchos magos respecto a las florituras vacilaciones ...

¿Que opinion tienes acerca de ese gran debate de florituras si o florituras no?
Segun tu opinion estas por la demostracion de exceso de habilidad quitan algo de magia al juego o no ...

----------


## YaGo

Yo también me apunto al carro:

Mi pregunta es bastante elaborada, aunque ya la sabes, jeje:

¿Cuánto tiempo, de media, te lleva preparar un juego para que esté presentable, es decir, hasta que lo presentas ante público por primera vez?

Esta va destinada a muchos de los que empezamos ¿Qué es necesario, aparte del dominio técnico del juego, para tener un juego en condiciones? Me refiero a estudio de libros, a la calma, a la profundización, a "machacar" los libros...

Y por último: ¿Crees que es bueno ir a "juego por semana"? Es decir, buscar, buscar y buscar hasta que encontramos uno que "parece que nos gusta", sin pararse a analizar y estudiar los juegos que hemos desechado.

Muchas gracias.

----------


## miguelajo

Qué busca o encuentra un mago de tu nivel en un foro como este?

Puess creo que esa es la clave...que no busco o encuentro nada. No sé si me explico.
Por temas "laborales" je,je,je que nadie me escuche. soy asiduo de muchos foros, como muchos sabeis. 
Eso me permite enterarme de las cosas que pasan. A veces sale algún tema en el que pueda resultar interesante aportar algo.
Lo que no hago es entrar todas las veces que se pregunta por el canuto o por cuanto te dura una baraja, que si rojo o azul? que cuanto cobro por una actuación...etc.
Le doy a mensajes nuevos y lamentablemente la mayoría de las veces son siempre las mismas cosas..pero de vez en cuando sale algo interesantísimo.
en ese mismo foro hay post que valen millones.

----------


## miguelajo

¿Que opinion tienes acerca de ese gran debate de florituras si o florituras no?

Bueno, mi postura es clara. Si el juego lo justifica vale si no, te conviertes en un malabarista.
Hacer alardes de habilidad ante público no te lleva a ningún sitio, salvo a que piensen que todo lo que haces es por habilidad.
aludo a los conceptos ascanianos de : Susceptibilidad de ejecución lenta, susceptibilidad de ejecución clara.
No es precioso el que hagas los movimientos muy claritos, muy despacio, y aún así ocurran los milagros?

----------


## miguelajo

¿Cuánto tiempo, de media, te lleva preparar un juego para que esté presentable, es decir, hasta que lo presentas ante público por primera vez?
Puesss no te sabría decir. Hay juegos que he tardado años y años en "solucionarlos" y otros que a lo mejor en 5 o 6 meses ya tengo una primera versión para hacer.
Hablo de tener mis propias versiones de los juegos, de adaptarlos a mis manejos, a mi estilo, a mi manera de hacer y de entender la magia.

¿Qué es necesario, aparte del dominio técnico del juego, para tener un juego en condiciones?
El juego hay que interiorizarlo, no vasta sólo que en casa ya te salga porque a todos nos ha pasado que los ensayos son fantásticos y la primera vez que se lo enseñas a alguien, se te atasca el doble, se te nota el salto y tartamudeas al hacer la trampa.
Es importante ensayar diciendo la charla en voz alta. Tener una charla pensada para no estar con los : "estooooooooo, puessssssssss y ahoraaaaaaaaa"

¿Crees que es bueno ir a "juego por semana"? 

Un juego por semana!!!! pero de qué estamos hablando? Una cosa es que te leas el juego dle libro, lo practiques y pienses: sería capaz de hacerlo....Si, de hacerlo después de ensayarlo unos cuantos meses no? de momento sólo eres capaz de reproducir la mecánica del juego, pero como te plantes delante de un público a hacerlo...flaqueará por todos los lados. La técnica es sólo un 10% que decía Arturo no?
Es como el que le cuentan muchos chistes...a las dos semanas le piden que cuente uno y resulta que ya no se acuerda de nada. 
Al principio hay que pasar por una serie de estados, por una serie de juegos que todos tenemos que estudiar y ensayar porque ahí se aprende mucha magia.

----------


## eidanyoson

¡Yo, yo, yo!

Como grandísimo estudioso de Ascanio y de su pensamiento (me vas a matar pero bueno, yo es que soy más bruto que un "arao"):


¿Con qué cosas de su concepción,teoría, planteamientos...  no estas de acuerdo y por qué?   :117:

----------


## ign

Me maravilló la entrevista y ahora sigo cada respuesta que ofreces palabra por palabra.

Gracias por compartir tu gran experiencia con nosotros.

----------


## miguelajo

¿Con qué cosas de su concepción,teoría, planteamientos... no estas de acuerdo y por qué? 

Pues, después de muchos años de tener la cabeza "amueblada" bajo la concepción Ascaniana, la verdad es que no he encontrado nada que me chirrie.
´Siempre me quedará el debate entre las acciones sedal y las Acciones de continuidad...pero en general creo que es una teoría compacta y sin fisuras.
Quizá un pelín la concepción realista de la magia, la trampa como pilar a la hora de contruir. pero eso es cuestión de gustos en el estilo, nada más.

----------


## eidanyoson

Gracias. hay un hilo maravilloso antiguo  (además tuyo, ¡qué cosas!) dónde hablas de esas dudas de las as y las acas. Lo tengo entre mis favoritos. El día que pueda hablar contigo te preguntaré  :Smile1:

----------


## RobertoG

Hola Miguel.

No te pasa, o pasaba que ante magos te cuesta interpretar un juego?

Yo me siento muy distinto ante magos que ante profanos, aunque cada vez las diferencias son menores. Aunque la verdad es que para magos no he hecho ni una milésima parte de la magia que he hecho para profanos, y eso se tiene que notar.

Alguna vez te he oído decir, que cuando ves manipular la baraja a un zurdo, sientes algo que no te llega a gustar. (O algo así).  Podrias explicarte un poco más.


Muchas gracias por tu tiempo y un abrazo.

----------


## miguelajo

No te pasa, o pasaba que ante magos te cuesta interpretar un juego?

Puesss cada vez me cuesta menos, de hecho creo que ya no noto la diferencia. Al principio me suponía un problema grandísimo y al darme cuenta de ello me obligué a actuar en todas las galas que había en la SEI.
EL principal problema en esos casos es la sensación de que todo el mundo conoce el juego que vas a hacer y cuales son "las trampas". Eso hace que bajes en cuanto a presentación y eso hace que el público no reaccione de la misma manera por lo que tu te vienes abajo...es la pescadilla que se muerde la cola.
Cuando un mago ve a otro mago puede buscar tres cosas:
Que le fascine el personaje. La personalidad del mago, el carisma

Que le fascine los efectos. Aquí es un tema de originalidad y estilo propio.

Que le fascine el manejo o la técnica. Esto es aún máspersonal.

Porque si no tienes uno de estos tres factores puess resulta que eres un mago como el resto, que hace los mismos juegos que todos y de la misma manera.

Eso te ayuda tmb en los concursos y cuando tienes que actuar en congresos para magos. Directamente actuo igual que para público.

----------


## miguelajo

Alguna vez te he oído decir, que cuando ves manipular la baraja a un zurdo, sientes algo que no te llega a gustar.

Pues no sé explicar exactamente lo que es. Por lo general hay algo que me chirria. quizá es que la posición de descanso natural es la mano derecha sobre la izda y ...
No sabría decirlo.
Hay veces que he estado un rato viendo a un mago sin que llegara a terminar de convencerme su manejo..Al rato me he dado cuenta que era zurdo.
En general es un manejo diferente. Al único mago que no se lo noto es a Kiko.
Una prueba: coje un video de un mago zurdo e inviertelo en espejo. seguro que se ve un manejo distinto.

Vamos una paranoia mia como muchas otras.

----------


## Woody Aragón

Gran entrevista, y grande Miguel Ajo.

----------


## Garo

WAaaaaaaaaa MIguel Ajo, la verdad tu rutina de los magospicineros es una fuente de inspiración para mi ,fue verlo en internet (pena no poderlo ver en directo :O10: ) y me dije Yo quiero hacer magia como esta , me encanto jeje y grande no,no MUY GRANDE Miguel Ajo!

----------


## Nani

Opino lo mismo, gran entrevista y gran mago ;-)
Salu2!

----------


## luis_bcn

pues no habia visto este post ya que por esos tiempos no me metia mucho!!!pedazo entrevista y pedazo miguel ajo tanto mago como persona . ojala hubiera mas magos como tu,un saludo
p.d: nunca habia visto el juego de los piscineros!! increible,cojon.... me he quedado alucinado!!! si señor

----------


## SOFTVADER

Ostias ,yo tampoco habia visto el juego de magos piscineros,me ha encantado,muy bueno MIGUEL AJO Y JOSE QUE SOY YO.
Un saludo.

----------


## lossar

Tuve la ocasion de conocerle personalmente este año, y de poder compartir con el un valisoso tiempo.

Si, la verdad es que es admirable la forma en la cual maneja al publico, su inquietante manera de darle vueltas a un efecto para que resulte mas sorprendente, su manipulacion y todo eso. Sin embargo.......es mejor persona que mago

----------


## MagDani

UFFF.
A veces alguien reflota un tema que llevaba casi dos años perdido y.... GRACIAS.

No había leído la entrevista, que tio tan majo, tan accesible y dispuesto a colaborar.

Un abrazo.

----------


## miguelajo

Bueno...me sorprende ver reflotado este post...
Sólo decir que esteis atentos porque podreis ver "los piscineros" en directo y quizá alguna otra cosita más muuuuuuuuy interesante.
Gracias a todos.

----------


## Pedro Bryce

¡Hola Miguel AJO!

Pues ya que se ha reflotado este hilo que te parece si hablamos sobre la construcción de la sesion de Close-up (¡Ya estoy prostituyendo el idioma!):

-Aunque depende del Mago, en tu caso, ¿Cuanto crees que debe ser la duración óptima ideal?

-¿Como abres las sesión?

-¿Que estructura tienen las rutinas de tu sesión?

- ¿Todas las rutinas presentadas van siempre de menos a más? o ¿Prefieres que hayan juegos o rutinas mas flojos que sirvan de "transición" entre las rutinas mas potentes?

-A parte de tu gusto personal ¿Que es lo que buscas de cara al público en las rutinas que eliges para ser presentadas en la sesión?

-Ya que casi siempre las sesiones de magia de cerca tienen mas condiciones de magia salón ¿Construyes tus rutinas teniendo en cuenta la verticalidad?

-¿Buscas la variedad de efectos/elementos empleados o mas bien la variedad de emociones?

-¿Buscas la variedad de trampas/técnicas/métodos empleados?

-¿Crees que la sesión debe de tener una unidad temática o no tiene porque? (Como decía Carroll la unidad temática ya es la Magia)

En definitiva, expláyate con total libertad y cuéntanos tus pensamientos acerca de las anheladas sesiones de magia de cerca.

Saludos y nos vemos pronto,



Pedro Bryce.

----------

